# Dusty LP Detector???



## rwkopper (Jan 12, 2008)

Will dust cause LP Detector to have false alarms? I have had increased alarms on one of two detectors. One is located near the floor and has never alarmed. The second is located near the ceiling and is the one sounding. Trailer is empty and doesnt seem to matter if the generator is running or not. We have camped in some very dusty spots and I'm beginning to suspect the dust is causing false alarms. Is that possible? I know it could also just be a faulty detector as i read in other threads. Thanks for your input....Ron.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 12, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

Ron,
The detector on the floor is your LP detector.  The one near the ceiling is a Carbon Monoxide detector.  Most likely, weak batteries are setting it off.  Most of them use 3 "AA" batteries.  

The LP is wired into the campers 12 volt system.  It will also go off if the trailers battery gets weak, but it is a different sound than if LP is detected.


----------



## rwkopper (Jan 12, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

You're right, Carbon Monoxide detector. This one is hard wired to the 12v system only, no batteries. I'm familiar with the low voltage warning, it beeps once every 90 seconds for that. What I'm talking about is the repeated beeps of the alarm sounding. In the summer, plugged in at home, it did it on hot days. My toys were inside and I attributed it to the gas vapors from the toy tanks. Now it's sounding during trips, with nothing inside and batteries charged. I've got a couple of friends with toy haulers who have the same problem. We were all scratching are heads Xmas week while camping in Glamis Washes. It was a holiday weekend and very busy/dusty though. What do you think?


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

Hello Ron, myLP detector to go off the other nite around midnight. I is plugged to shore power, notbeing used. I pulled outthen re-plug it, that didn't stop it. I got the keys out and started the engine and let the slide out which cover the detector that is mounted on the wall. Once I slid out the slide it stopped. I can't explained why but it has done it in the passed. my propane tank is shut off so no gas is coming into the coach. I just can't my finger on it, I do have it covered, could that do it?but since the slide is out it hasn't gone off.wierd stuff.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 12, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

Well, I dunno.  Maybe someone else will jump in here.  I honestly don't know if dust will set them off or not.  My guess is: Maybe!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

well I will vaccum it out tomorrow maybe that will help

Ken went on the chat room no one was there


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???



Ok I will vaccum it outtomorrow and wait and see if that works.

Hey Ken I been on the chat room 2 time today and no one was there, have you been there tonight?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 12, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

No, everytime I go there, same as you, no one is there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

well go tonight Ken 9:00 our time ,, i'm fixing to go there now..


----------



## krautdog (Jan 30, 2008)

RE: Dusty LP Detector???

My detector was going off last summer, even when the LP was turned off. I finally just disconnected it but, someone told me that if towels/swimsuits are near by, the vapors from the chlorine in the pool can cause set off the alarm. Sounded kind of far fetched to me, has anyone else heard this? 

Cheers!


----------



## brodavid (Jan 31, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

I heard that to. about the chlorine and also my dog used to sleep near the alarm untill he got gassy one night and it went off in his ear, scared him and he sleeps at the foot of the bed when we are on the road.
God bless and keep you


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

BRODAVID  NOW YOU GOT A WELL TRAINED DOG. I did vac mine off don't know if that worked or not, but for now it not going off.


----------



## PattieAM (Jan 31, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

Auto exhaust fumes, hair spray, deoderant spray, and as mentioned the chlorine can set it off.   My detector went off when I was doing hand laundry in the sink - bleaching some rather dingy socks and I guess the chlorine did the trick!  (Scared the heck out of me at the time).  Opened the window and fanned the detector with a magazine and it quit.  Another time, I had potpourri in a cutesy dish with a candle going and it went off -- don't know if it was the candle's smoke or the 'aroma'!  

Our wet dogs made our PUP a little odoriferous, and dear hubby brought in the pine tree auto scent thing - and opened it (new) and it set the alarm off (but he was right under it when he opened the package).  Funny, but cigarette smoke doesn't set mine off, but incense does!


----------



## brodavid (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

H2H1, my dog has me trained, he barks and I sit up. Alot like my wife


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???





> brodavid - 2/1/2008 7:41 AM H2H1, my dog has me trained, he barks and I sit up. Alot like my wife



Oh, boy, Bro. 

You have to be careful putting those words together like that ... 

... if you get my drift? :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

I agree with Tex, don't go and get Ms.Jackie mad


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

Ms Jackie and Bro David please call be by my Hollis.  H2H1 that just my sign in name. Thanks


----------



## brodavid (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

I am not mad, and yes sir Hollis
I know where my place is and what to do about it. I did not say we do not disagree sometimes , just we take everything with a large dose of love
Love to all
msjackie


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

Bro David it sounds like you got yourself a mighty fine woman, HANG ON TO HER THEY HARD TO COME BY THESE DAYS. Hope you get to feeling better, spring is on it way and time to start traveling again


----------



## brodavid (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

He has a new nurse and HE is downright ,well Tex's picture is alot prettier, I will leave it at that
Also he has for soon to be 22 years, I married him for better or worse, I take the good with the bad and mix them and it comes out Blessed.
And Mr Hollis, yes he is doing a little better each day, and soon hope he will be traveling again, Remember him on the 6th of Feb, more tests

love and prayers to all,
msjackie


----------



## THISTOYISHERS (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

He got the pick of the bunch when Brodavid found msjackie or was it the other way. depends on whom is talking,
as for his dog yes he is very well trained he listens to noone and does it his way.
my Dad(brodavid) took 8 steps today holding msjackie's hand. looking good


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 2, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

YaaaHooooOeeeyyyy!!  Go Bro Go!   :approve:


----------



## THISTOYISHERS (Feb 2, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

My wife wants to hear about the trip and wedding Mr Tex


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Re: Dusty LP Detector???

u go Bro David keep up the pace. spring is coming, and we would love to see you out and about. Ms.Jackie please leave off the Mr. am just Hollis the Mr. passed 2 years ago (my dad)   and was and always be the only Mr. thanks and take care of BroDavid


----------

